# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Evenwicht stoornis

## aquaspinning

Ik heb twee jaar terug een pace maker gekregen en heb sindsdien last van evenwicht stoornis Ben al diverse keren van de trap gevallen,niet leuk natuurlijk want je moet constant alert blijven om niet te vallen.Ben door diverse diciplines onderzocht,er is zelfs een hersenscan gemaakt,maar ik weet nog steeds niet wat de oorzaak van het probleem is en zonder oorzaak valt het probleem niet op te lossen ,Kan het misschien met de bloeddruk te maken hebben,ik zou het niet weten.Misschien zijn er leden die iets soortgelijk hebben,gaarne re-acties dan.

----------


## sietske763

ik heb ook evenwicht stoornissen, val ook regelmatig.
bij mij is de oorzaak een te lage bloeddruk, die nog versterkt wordt door medicatie.

----------


## MissMolly

Misschien een rare vraag, maar zijn je oren al eens goed onderzocht?
Je evenwichtsorgaan zit in je oren, dus als er iets met je oren is, een chronische ontsteking, een flinke prop in je oor, of iets achter je oor dat tegen het evenwichtsorgaan drukt, dan kan het zijn dat je evenwichtsorgaan ook niet meer goed werkt.

Let eens op wanneer je de problemen hebt...
Vlak na het opstaan, bij of na inspanning, als je net gegeten hebt.......
Het kunnen allemaal aanwijzingen zijn die kunnen helpen bij het vinden van de oorzaak.

----------

